# Med Tech - secret or top secret?



## llin_X (14 Jan 2014)

Hello everybody,

I want to join as Med Tech and I went to talk to two recruiters in Montreal. The thing is  I am an immigrant and moved to Canada four years ago. So, one recruiter told me that I can apply after I have lived in Canada for 10 years because Med Tech is top secret and requires higher clearance. Another recruiter said that Med Tech is secret and 5 years will be enough. I am confused, can you explain how  clearance needs can depend on number of years one spent in Canada? And is Med Tech finally secret or top secret?

I've read The Security Check/ Level Superthread and searched on Forces.ca, but could not find the answer. 

Thank you!


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2014)

You were misinformed. MedTech requires enhanced reliability. Further clearance to secret will occur later in one's career.


----------



## DAA (14 Jan 2014)

llin_X said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> I want to join as Med Tech and I went to talk to two recruiters in Montreal. The thing is  I am an immigrant and moved to Canada four years ago. So, one recruiter told me that I can apply after I have lived in Canada for 10 years because Med Tech is top secret and requires higher clearance. Another recruiter said that Med Tech is secret and 5 years will be enough. I am confused, can you explain how  clearance needs can depend on number of years one spent in Canada? And is Med Tech finally secret or top secret?
> I've read The Security Check/ Level Superthread and searched on Forces.ca, but could not find the answer.
> Thank you!



First, you MUST be a "Canadian Citizen".  If you are a Canadian Citizen, then as part of the recruiting process, chances are you will require a "Pre-Sec" (Pre-Security Clearance Screening) and this will determine whether or not it would be possible for you to be given a Government of Canada Security Clearance.   If you pass this check, then your processing should continue.

What is relevant is whether or not the security clearance background checks can be completed.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jan 2014)

As stated previously, new Med Techs hold enhanced clearance. Med Tech Cpl and above usually hold a secret or higher security classification.


----------



## llin_X (14 Jan 2014)

* ModlrMike, Rider Pride, * thank you for good news    at least i do not need to wait for 10 years to apply for the trade I want 

*DAA*, thanks, it is clearer now. 


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> First, you MUST be a "Canadian Citizen".


Getting there!  



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> chances are you will require a "Pre-Sec" (Pre-Security Clearance Screening) What is relevant is whether or not the security clearance background checks can be completed.


I know I have to go through Pre-Sec, will try to get papers from my country of origin that I do not have criminal record there.


----------



## mkil (14 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You were misinformed. MedTech requires enhanced reliability. Further clearance to secret will occur later in one's career.



He was not misinformed. All med techs joining now require secret clearance. I received my secret clearance 6 months after joining, and it is mandatory before you are loaded on your QL3 course.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2014)

Because of CTAT, most, if not all, members will have a SECRET Clearance in order to perform their duties according to agreements with the US of A.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Because of CTAT, most, if not all, members will have a SECRET Clearance in order to perform their duties according to agreements with the US of A.



So a change then since I last looked into the subject.


----------



## llin_X (14 Jan 2014)

Thank you for the answers, everybody!


----------

